# New warhammer stuff on the horizon!



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine send me 
this link today, he said he got it of warseer.

Some new stuff including
- plastic hellblaster
- plastic flagellants
- plastic empire infantry wizard (excellent chaos bitz in there!)
- might empires hexes
- the long awaited and superbly looking building sprues
- plastic black orcs (I know this will cheer up a lott of people :wink: )

I'm so hoping those trees are new gw trees, they're awesome!


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

I was looking forward to seeing the ME hexes.

The black orcs come in the new mega army deal.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i am impressed and happy, will be picking up some Black Orcs for my chaos army.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Saw The BO sprues today and there really nice, Big Mean Chunky Weapons, And i especially like the shields in the Orcy face shapes.

Plastic Flagellants are really nice models too


----------

